# Plecostomus upside down?



## otter (Oct 22, 2005)

One of our common pleco likes to float on the surface of the tank upside down. He looks totally dead, but he'll take off in a huge splash when you walk over to the tank. What does this behavior mean? Thanks!


----------



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

I had a pleco that got big and lazy and wouldn't eat algae anymore. At feeding time it would turn upside down at the top and surface skim the flake food.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Do you have any sort of film on the surface of your tank? He might be eating that... just a guess though, I've never had a Pleco do that, my rubberlips are way too shy to even come out during the day most of the time.


----------



## NeverEndingNinja (Jan 4, 2008)

Weird...never seen a pleco do that.

I gotta get rid of my BN pleco next time I have a day off. He's tearing up my epiphytes


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

jrs said:


> At feeding time it would turn upside down at the top and surface skim the flake food.


I had a huge one in the past (2ft+) that did the same at feeding time. You could rub its tummy as well.


----------



## htn86 (Sep 30, 2007)

My pleco does that when I feed. You pleco might be skimming the surface for food.


----------



## otter (Oct 22, 2005)

I thought he must be feeding, but his mouth wasn't moving at all at the time. It has to bethe explanation though.... it looks really funny to see this fish hanging upside down at the surface. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I had a dead one that did that too...


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

My RN turned upside down for a while after my clippard NV blew out. He wasn't at the surface though, he was laying on top of a stargrass stand.


----------



## CrashTest (Mar 4, 2006)

Mine just started doing that, too. I thought he was dead when I first saw him hanging upsidedown. Now he surface skims food at the top, too. He seems to have learned a new trick after a couple years of having him.


----------



## FudgeMallowManiac (Jan 10, 2022)

I bought mine almost half a year ago. Before that I didn't have the sinking type pellets so I had to hand feed it. Even after buying the pellets they still turn upside down and come to my hand. Even rejected the sinking type. I bought it as a baby like finger small and now they're almost the size of my palm


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

FudgeMallowManiac said:


> I bought mine almost half a year ago. Before that I didn't have the sinking type pellets so I had to hand feed it. Even after buying the pellets they still turn upside down and come to my hand. Even rejected the sinking type. I bought it as a baby like finger small and now they're almost the size of my palm


Just to let you know, you are replying to a thread from nearly 14 years ago


----------

